# Whats your favorite dutch oven recipe



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones favorite thing to cook in the dutch oven is.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good question. For me it is food.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say lamb and vegtables.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would have to say mine is definately boneless beef ribs in BBQ . 

Then the berry cobbler mixed with some vanilla coffee creamer afterwards comes in a very close second. Man im hungry now!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk,deer,antelope raost. then steaks, pork chops. This weekend we are doing a chile verda in it. cant wait should be some good stuff.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

The stew I used to cook with my dad when we went camping/hunting.....no water just beer. mmmm....I need to call him and get the ingredients.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I would have to say mine is definately boneless beef ribs in BBQ .
> 
> Then the berry cobbler mixed with some vanilla coffee creamer afterwards comes in a very close second. Man im hungry now!!!!


Boneless ribs, that sounds good! I can't answer the question very well, of the 20+recipes experimented it is always just that, an experiment, the only one that was way impressive was way too much work, butterfly pork chops with homemade stuffing and glaze.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think about anything tastes good after a long day of hunting, Or by the mere fact that your in the mountains. Another of my favorites is Dutch Oven Fajitas. Harmons sells pre-made chicken or beef Fajita mix in their meat dept. I will either cook it at home & then vacume pack some (& throw it in the dutch oven to heat it up), or just throw it in the dutch oven to let it cook, It has always been very quick & easy. Like I said , its awesome every time I try it, But usually by the end of the day im so hungry that the package itself would probrably taste good. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like a big pork shoulder. Slow cooked for about 6 hours or until it falls apart. Shred it, Mix in a bit of spicy barbecue sauce and put it on a bun with pickle, hot sauce and shredded cabbage, Garnish with a cold beer. Mmmmmm.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I like a big pork shoulder. Slow cooked for about 6 hours or until it falls apart. Shred it, Mix in a bit of spicy barbecue sauce and put it on a bun with pickle, hot sauce and shredded cabbage, Garnish with a cold beer. Mmmmmm.


Man, that sounds good.

My favorite is peach cobbler made with fresh peaches.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> My favorite is peach cobbler made with fresh peaches.


That is also mine. You cant beat a good cobbler after a long day of fishing.

I went deer hunting a few years ago with a couple buddies & they made deer stew in the dutch oven. They just let it simmer for a few hours over the fire. It was probrably the best stew I have ever had.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

we make Chicken Cacciatore and rice.. that is so good! 

BBQ ribs are great any day! Roast cooked all afternoon... Cobblers.. 

but think my all time favorite is potatoes! mm with bacon & onions and seasoning salt! *(u)*


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

My fav has to be my bbq chicken with potatos carrots and onoins. Mix in bbq sauce beer and a splash of apple juice.....mmmm I am getting hungary just thinking about it.


----------

